# New arrival



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's just his foal coat. They're not the same as their actual coat color. Once he sheds that, you'll see his true color.

I'd say he's probably going to be a bay, like his momma.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous guy!! Love the one white sock


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think he'll be bay... He looks nothing like my oldest gelding did as a foal, and he's a bay... but I guess you never know... lol.

He's a cutie for sure, though!


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

My guess is that he will be either black or a dark bay. I love the name! I picked Stardust for my name when we were waiting for my colt to be born. My husband picked Snowkicker he came out marked like a Snowkicker so I lost. I'm glad there is a cute Stardust out there! He looks like he is doing well! I like his tiny star.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you have a black foal there. Bay foals typically(not always!) have fawn colored legs that grow in black as they shed the foal coat. While his legs are a bit lighter, they're not quite right. Since black is dominant, and mom is technically black with agouti fading points to black, I'd say baby got a red from dad and a black from mom. Either way, ADORABLE baby!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks like a black to me. What color was the sire? I guess I missed that somewhere...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes adorable!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut ND


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Chiilaa.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Honestly he could shed out black. Two foals out of the same mare and sire may not look alike. Take mine for example. Two full sibling sisters.

Maggie 2009 foal









Cutter 2006 model









Dam Dee









Sky sire


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm guessing he'll be a bay.


----------



## jacquesvan (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Here is with her filly 2 yrs ago out of the same stud.
The poor little one didn't make it. It had an obstruction and couldn't get food down. Emergency surgery did not help.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think he looks black. Black horses as foals are a funny mousy colour like that, almost grulla coloured, then they shed out black.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know I think you're little dude is going to turn out bay. I've had a few foals who were born that color and turned out bay. I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out bay. Gorgeous either way and congrats on your new colt!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks black to me


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks black to me to.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my little foal looked just like that when he was born, and he has so far ended up to be a Seal Brown, so i bet your guy will be a dark bay or a seal brown.


----------

